# Tamron Announces the SP 90mm F/2.8 MACRO 1:1 Di VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2016)

```
<em>Enhanced VC functionality and advanced features</em></p>
<p><strong>February 22, 2016, Commack, New York</strong> – Tamron, a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of the SP 90mm F/2.8 Di VC USD 1:1 MACRO (Model F017). The new 90mm macro has been enhanced with advanced features and builds upon a legacy of superior optical performance. XY-Shift compensation has been newly added to reinforce VC functionality, further improving image stabilization from infinity to macro. Advancements in USD control software have also increased AF focusing speed, and optimally fine-tuned for various framing conditions. In addition, a high standard of Moisture-Proof and Dust-Resistant Construction has been added to prevent intrusion of dust or moisture, and a highly durable Fluorine Coating has been applied to the top element surface to prevent condensation and repel smudge-causing substances.  The lens will be on sale in the U.S. starting in March 2016 in Canon and Nikon mounts (the Sony mount to be launched at a later date). The on-sale date in the USA is February 25, 2016 at an approximate price of $649.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<p>1.  Built upon the outstanding optical performance of the legendary Tamron 90mm Macro</p>
<p>Inheriting the optical design of the previous 90mm Macro lens (Model F004), the new Model F017 delivers the same excellent resolving power and remarkably soft background blur effects (bokeh). The advanced construction includes one LD (Low Dispersion) specialized glass element that maximally limits the dispersion properties of light and two XLD (eXtra Low Dispersion) glass elements that correct dispersion properties to an even greater extent. The special elements optimally compensate for on-axis and lateral chromatic aberrations from macro shooting range to infinity. Furthermore, the design ensures the best imaging performance at any range by adopting the Floating System that shifts the location of a group of elements to the best possible position as the focusing group travels relative to shooting distances. From 1:1, life-size close-ups to the most distant horizon, this new 90mm Macro lens achieves outstanding image quality.</p>
<p>2. Optimized for spectacular background blur effects (bokeh)</p>
<p>Earlier models of Tamron’s 90mm macro lens received high acclaim for their spectacular blur effects, and the new 90mm macro builds upon this legacy. To continue this commitment, thorough optical simulations were conducted. Careful examinations were performed to minimize any blurring with a doubled image appearing for a single line because that phenomenon has a considerably negative impact on background image quality. As a result, the lens achieves both sharp, vivid images and spectacular background blur effects. This combination is highly prized by portrait photographers.</p>
<p>3. VC enhanced with shift compensation</p>
<p>An accelerometer has been integrated into Tamron’s highly accredited VC (Vibration Compensation) to compensate for shakes on the x-y plane. In unison with a gyro sensor, the accelerometer detects and enables motion compensation for camera shake, providing maximum efficiency in image stabilization optimized for all distance ranges from infinity to macro.</p>
<p>4. USD actuator maximized for macro photography is fast, accurate and quiet</p>
<p>The control software program for the USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) actuator has been revised to provide substantially improved focusing speed and accuracy when using AF. The USD quickly addresses any out-of-focus condition caused by back-and-forth camera movement (which commonly occurs during macro photography) ensuring better results when shooting at close range.</p>
<p>5. Moisture-Proof and Dust-Resistant Construction</p>
<p>Special seals protect areas of possible ingress surrounding switches, and the boundary between the focus ring and the lens barrel. These provide stronger protection against the intrusion of dirt, dust and moisture compared to the Moisture-Resistant Construction used previously. This additional protection assures even more wide-ranging opportunities for using this lens.</p>
<p>6. A durable Fluorine Coating on the front element repels water and fingerprints</p>
<p>The water and oil repellant coating applied to the front element surface allows instant removal of dirt or smudges with ease. The coating also provides a reasonable level of durability, and will sustain its effectiveness for years. The Fluorine Coating technology that Tamron developed for use in industrial optics applications was first used on the SP 15-30mm that was introduced in 2014.</p>
<p>7. Advanced coating technology reduces flare and ghosting</p>
<p>Two advanced coating technologies, both providing outstanding anti-reflection performance, are applied to critical element surfaces for maximum light transmission. eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating boasts outstanding anti-reflection performance across nearly the entire range of visible rays, and BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) Coating utilizes traditional multi-layered, anti-reflection technology. This combination virtually eliminates extraneous reflections and substantially reduces ghosting and flare which enables the lens to achieve flawless, crystal clear images.</p>
<p>8. Use of circular aperture to achieve beautiful, rounded blur effects (bokeh)</p>
<p>When shooting a scene that includes a point-source of light in the subject background, marvelously tuned blur (bokeh) can be obtained without generating undesirable polygonal shapes of aperture patterns thanks to the circular aperture. The 9-blade diaphragm retains a nearly perfect circular opening even when stopped down by two stops.</p>
<p>9. Focusing options perfectly suited to a macro lens</p>
<p>The new 90mm macro has a focus limiter that makes it possible to shorten the time for accurately focusing on a subject when the working range is known. The lens also features an Internal Focusing system, so the overall length of the lens never changes, not even when focusing. As a result, the user is assured of a comfortable working distance of at least 139 mm (5.5 in.) from the front of the lens. In addition, the lens is equipped with a Full-time Manual Focus override mechanism that makes it possible to flexibly choose focal points. Even with the AF driving system in action, it is possible to instantaneously override it to make manual fine focusing adjustments without switching the AF-MF mode back and forth.</p>
<p>10. Compatibility with TAMRON TAP-in Console™</p>
<p>Always as new as tomorrow: You can update firmware, customize autofocus positions and adjust the mechanical setup and preferences of the 90mm lens by simply attaching it to the TAMRON TAP-in Console™ and connecting it via USB to a personal computer. (The TAP-in Console™ is an optional accessory that will be released in March.)</p>
<p>11. Digital image editing software optimized for Tamron lenses</p>
<p>Included in the new 90mm macro package is SILKYPIX Developer Studio, a popular RAW conversion and editing program preloaded with correction menus for various aberrations based on the optical data that pertains exclusively to Tamron’s SP Series lenses. In addition, lens profile information has been supplied to Adobe Systems, Inc. to facilitate selecting the precise lens data required for more sophisticated adjustments in RAW processing when using Adobe Photoshop and Lightroom.</p>
<p><strong>Tamron and the history of its macro lenses</strong></p>
<p>The history of Tamron’s macro lenses began with the SP AF90mm F/2.5 (Model 52B) in 1979. The general impression of a macro lens in those days was that it was mainly useful for academic purposes—such as reproducing documentary records and scientific minutiae—and not suitable for photographing ordinary subjects. Against this backdrop, Tamron’s first-generation 90mm macro lens succeeded in creating new value for the modern macro lens that has both refined image quality worthy of recording photographic scenes and remarkably beautiful background blur effects (bokeh). As a result, the lens was highly valued by professional and amateur photographers alike as a lens with wide-ranging uses. It created new categories of applications that previously had been unimaginable because of the common uses of macro lenses at the time. The lens became popular among nature photographers to shoot close-ups of flowers. Furthermore, using Tamron’s 90mm macro lens for portrait photography gained particular popularity, with the expression “portrait macro lens” coming to be widely recognized over time. With the model renewal in this latest generation achieving further performance improvements, SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD (Model F017) is opening a new chapter in the history of Tamron’s 90mm macro lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Design Concept</strong></p>
<p>Beginning with the SP 35mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F012) and SP 45mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F013), Tamron has utilized a new design concept to enhance the outstanding performance provided by the SP Series. Our attention to every engineering detail has resulted in the most advanced optical and electro-mechanical designs being incorporated in SP Series, creating a new benchmark for high performance and visual elegance. The design philosophy embraces the importance of comfortable, ergonomic operation and positive tactile feedback, crucial factors in all types of photography. The newly designed all-metallic barrel features an embedded concave ring at the base of the lens—for a firm hold and comfort necessary for a steady shot. Switches are larger and reconfigured for smoother function and the typeface has been redesigned for intuitive legibility. The Tamron SP Series is the superlative example of the Lensmaker’s art.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 50%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24857 gallery-columns-2 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-90mm-VC-001_1455880440.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-90mm-VC-001_1455880440-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="highres-Tamron-90mm-VC-001_1455880440" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-90mm-VC-001_1455880440-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-90mm-VC-001_1455880440-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-90mm-VC_1455880439.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-90mm-VC_1455880439-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="highres-Tamron-90mm-VC_1455880439" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-90mm-VC_1455880439-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-90mm-VC_1455880439-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 22, 2016)

Visually appealing lens, reminds me somewhat of Sigma styling. Am really eager to see it in action compared to the Canon 100mm f2.8L Macro IS USM


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 22, 2016)

It's really hard to beat the canon 100mm L macro. It will be interesting to see how this compares.


----------



## et31 (Feb 22, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> It's really hard to beat the canon 100mm L macro. It will be interesting to see how this compares.



At least the price of the Tamron is "more affordable", but at the expense of what exactly is yet to be determined! Why is this "Mark II" version $100 less than its predecessor?

Currently, the Sigma 105mm is still the macro king for the price:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=790&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=959&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## noncho (Feb 22, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> It's really hard to beat the canon 100mm L macro. It will be interesting to see how this compares.


OK then - tell me which is canon on this crop versus Sigma 105 2.8 Macro OS 






I have tried the 100L and then the Sigma. Sigma even had advantages - better hood(very compact reversed on the lens) and can take extenders.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 22, 2016)

sorry, but I cannot tell the difference on this "what is this, an image for ants?" photo.

the right one seems to be a bit sharper to my eyes.


----------



## aj1575 (Feb 22, 2016)

et31 said:


> At least the price of the Tamron is "more affordable", but at the expense of what exactly is yet to be determined! Why is this "Mark II" version $100 less than its predecessor?


I think Tamron is under pressure since Sigma stepped up the game. So in order to compete they have to be aggressive in the price.

I wonder where the mk II differs from the mk I. Is it only a new housing around the old optics, or did they improve the optical part too?

The 85 f1.8 VC looks nice, and if priced correctly could help Tamron to stay relevant.

Anyways, I'm also looking forward to tomorrow when Sigma introduces its new lens. (neither the 50-100mm nor the 30 F1.4 do fit into my lineup, as the 85mm f1.8 VC from Tamron; The macro is the only thing that might make it). But it is interesting anyway what will come up.


----------



## erjlphoto (Feb 22, 2016)

noncho said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > It's really hard to beat the canon 100mm L macro. It will be interesting to see how this compares.
> ...



Sigma on left, Canon on right


----------



## noncho (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes, you are right. 
At 100% crop wide open there is very little difference between them, so I couldn't justify almost double price for Canon. 

My point was that this new Tamron have to be clearly better than Canon and Sigma for that price


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 22, 2016)

noncho said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > It's really hard to beat the canon 100mm L macro. It will be interesting to see how this compares.
> ...



Can't say I care all that much about the wide open image quality of a non-macro shot for my macro lens.

Things like Image stabilization, stopped down performance, build quality and weather sealing are much more important for macro work imo. All of which the canon excels at. I really have no experience with the Sigma, so I can't make a comparison, though I will say it does have a very attractive price. 

If you are using it mostly as a portrait lens, then I think the sigma looks like a very good option.


----------



## bereninga (Feb 22, 2016)

You can get the Canon 100mm 2.8L IS USM for $650 refurb sometimes. I'd be interested to see comparisons.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 22, 2016)

Much like Zeiss did with the Milvus line, Tamron seems to be standardizing its prime lenses in one design and also releasing the Tap-In to give them some customizing ability. The ability to tweak the lens with the "dock" actually one-ups Sigma in the macro department at the moment despite Sigma coming up with the dock idea first.

Key things here: improved build and coatings, a VC system more attuned to the needs of macro shooting, and tweaks to the AF to make it more competitive with the speed of the Canon 100L. The 90 VC was already a very good lens; it will take actual use to determine whether or not this refresh will make it a great one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2016)

Virtually all Macro lenses have excellent optical performance, so the difference often comes down to other factors such as AF speed and performance, how well the IS works, bokeh, etc.

I'd like to see a 200mm Macro, since the working distance is better for small buge and creatures that are camera shy. For taking pictures of large signs, a Macro lens is a waste.


----------



## ecka (Feb 23, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Virtually all Macro lenses have excellent optical performance, so the difference often comes down to other factors such as AF speed and performance, how well the IS works, bokeh, etc.
> 
> I'd like to see a 200mm Macro, since the working distance is better for small bugs and creatures that are camera shy. For taking pictures of large signs, a Macro lens is a waste.



Yes, 200F4 IS would be nice. There's the wonderful new(ish) Sigma 180/2.8 OS (god save our backs) and it seems like the rest of the "players" just forgot about their long macros.
How about 300F4 IS Macro? Is that thing even possible? I mean with fast AF and under 1.5kg of weight, while affordable?  I can turn my 150F2.8 into 300F5.6 (2:1 Macro) via 2xTC, but then it loses some sharpness and AF, which is kind of a big deal.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 23, 2016)

ecka said:


> Yes, 200F4 IS would be nice. There's the wonderful new(ish) Sigma 180/2.8 OS (god save our backs) and it seems like the rest of the "players" just forgot about their long macros.
> How about 300F4 IS Macro? Is that thing even possible? I mean with fast AF and under 1.5kg of weight, while affordable?  I can turn my 150F2.8 into 300F5.6 (2:1 Macro) via 2xTC, but then it loses some sharpness and AF, which is kind of a big deal.



I intend to turn my Sigma 180 f/2.8 into a 288mm by attaching an 80D to it. And I have used my Sigma with a Canon 2X extender for stationary dragonfly shots. I am pleased with the sharpness, but not the DOF (but compromises must be made to achieve 2X). AF is acceptable on a 6D.


----------



## ecka (Feb 23, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, 200F4 IS would be nice. There's the wonderful new(ish) Sigma 180/2.8 OS (god save our backs) and it seems like the rest of the "players" just forgot about their long macros.
> ...



What do you mean by "not being pleased with the DOF". Did you mean bokeh? It becomes uglier with 2xTC  The DoF is fine though.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 23, 2016)

What do you mean by "not being pleased with the DOF". Did you mean bokeh? It becomes uglier with 2xTC  The DoF is fine though.
[/quote]

I don't recall any issues with the bokeh, but I am sure you are fully aware that the DOF gets quite thin at 2X and effectively 360mm, and I like to photograph small three dimensional objects (mineral crystals) without resorting to f/16. So I am not pleased with this 2X arrangement. The 80D + Sigma 180mm will be better than my current arrangement, but what I really want is the MP-E. I'm not sure what I'll have to complain about then, ha ha.


----------



## ecka (Feb 23, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> > What do you mean by "not being pleased with the DOF". Did you mean bokeh? It becomes uglier with 2xTC  The DoF is fine though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any issues with the bokeh, but I am sure you are fully aware that the DOF gets quite thin at 2X and effectively 360mm, and I like to photograph small three dimensional objects (mineral crystals) without resorting to f/16. So I am not pleased with this 2X arrangement. The 80D + Sigma 180mm will be better than my current arrangement, but what I really want is the MP-E. I'm not sure what I'll have to complain about then, ha ha.



I think that MP-E DoF is even thiner, so nothing would change , you'll just keep complaining about the same thing.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 23, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> For taking pictures of large signs, a Macro lens is a waste.


I did use the 100L once to take a picture of the Andromeda galaxy  but that was just goofing around while the telescope collected images......


----------

